# Mue - I need some help with understanding



## vjefcoats (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

I need some help with understanding MUE's.  I understand if the cpt code has MUE of 1 then thats all your suppose to bill..(?)   We have claims denying for MUE when we bill out  for facility and profee  for same cpt code even though they have different revenue codes.  For example:  Simple repair 12002 with revenue codes 450 facility and 981 physician. The denial states need modifier for MUE.  This is an emeregency dept in a critical access hospital, does that make a difference?

I would greatly appreciate any input!!
Thanks,

Vicki Jefcoats
CPC


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2013)

check with the carrier we found that many carriers want the pro fee on a 1500 instead of using rev code 981.  That was the way we did about half of ours when I worked in a level 5 trauma unit.


----------



## vjefcoats (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help!!
Vicki


----------

